# 692 multi caliber , Opinions please



## mcgiiver (Nov 21, 2017)

I was thinking about getting a 7-shot Taurus 692 Multi-Caliber revolver in the 6-1/2-inch option. Does anyone have any opinions about this gun? I don't own any Taurus guns , but heard they are not great quality.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

mcgiiver said:


> I was thinking about getting a 7-shot Taurus 692 Multi-Caliber revolver in the 6-1/2-inch option. Does anyone have any opinions about this gun? *I don't own any Taurus guns* , but heard they are not great quality.


Myself, I don't own, have never owned or wouldn't own any Taurus guns. If that's any help.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

mcgiiver said:


> I don't own any Taurus guns , but heard they are not great quality.


That is the general consensus. Care and feeding of any gun is not cheap. 
Why not spend that money on a gun with a good record of quality and reliability?

GW


----------



## mcgiiver (Nov 21, 2017)

Goldwing said:


> That is the general consensus. Care and feeding of any gun is not cheap.
> Why not spend that money on a gun with a good record of quality and reliability?
> 
> GW


The closest alternative for my needs is a S & W 8 shot Performance Center gun at about $1100 vs the Taurus 7 shot for about $600.


----------



## mcgiiver (Nov 21, 2017)

There was a review of the Taurus on youtube and the accuracy with 9mm and .38 Special was horrible. When the guy changed to .357 mag it got better but still not very good.


----------



## Yusrilha (Apr 20, 2020)

mcgiiver said:


> There was a review of the Taurus on youtube and the accuracy with 9mm and .38 Special was horrible. When the guy changed to .357 mag it got better but still not very good.


+1


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

mcgiiver said:


> There was a review of the Taurus on youtube and the accuracy with 9mm and .38 Special was horrible. When the guy changed to .357 mag it got better but still not very good.


Ruger makes an affordable 357, you can shoot your 38 cal also.

I would Buy the Taurus, if I were you. You're leaning that way, sold !!


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

686 plus is not a PC firearm. No 9mm option though. I dont own a taurus ,won't. Lots of bad stories of people with problems with them. Companies like Ruger, S&W ect... Do have the occasional problem but they take care of it promptly especially on any new firearm.


----------

